# Tile "adhesive" versus mortar?



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Gentlemen,

I seem to be tiling a lot of baths lately, and I was wondering about these new tile adhesives the hardware stores keep trying to sell me. I've lways been a traditional mortar guy - but something easier to spread and out of the container is tempting - but do they work?

Thanks.


----------



## Kyras (Jan 2, 2010)

As in what...mastic? Pre-mixed thinset? Liquid Nails?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

bob_cntrctr said:


> I've lways been a traditional mortar guy - but something easier to spread and out of the container is tempting - but do they work?


I don't know what's easier to spread than mortar....unless it's custom's "master blend" for $4/bag--that's mostly sand and clay I'd guess, with a little dirt and cigarette butts probably.

I don't like pre mixed anything as I like to adjust my mix. I'd never do any of my own stuff with mastic tho--if that's what you're talking about. If it's premixed mortar....stick to carpentry....  just kidding.....


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Pre-mixed "thinsets" are nothing more than mastic with sand added in. And serve no purpose other than maybe a backsplash in an area that will never, ever, see moisture. No real tile mechanic would use mastic any other way.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

YEAH....what they said. :shifty:


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

If you are tiling anywhere their is water- better stick to thinset


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

In the meantime I went and found some of those items online - you know, things like Omnigrip and acrylic tile adhesive - anyway, if you actually read the technical notes, it does say for use only in areas that will see only occasional exposure to moisture".

I think I've just gotten in the habit mixing my mortar up too stiff.


----------



## brendanstl (Jan 29, 2010)

I have torn out three tile jobs already this year (done by other contractors) and they all had mastic on them, tiles falling off the wall along with mold and mildew on the framing. These contractors didn't even use any hydro guard or kerdi.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

brendanstl said:


> I have torn out three tile jobs already this year (done by other contractors) and they all had mastic on them, tiles falling off the wall along with mold and mildew on the framing.


Sounds like mastic wasn't the problem.
mastic is good, but has its limitations.



> These contractors didn't even use any hydro guard or kerdi.


Millions....yes....MILLIONS of showers/tub surrounds have been put up without hydro (ban?) or kerdi and are still up and running just fine, decades later.

Think about it.....where did people shower before hydroban/kerdi came into existence? In concrete caves?  I've torn out showers/surrounds that had drywall (greenboard) and mastic on them from 30 years ago that was just fine. Why did I tear them out? Because they wanted to "update" it.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

CO762 said:


> Sounds like mastic wasn't the problem.
> *mastic is good*, but has its limitations.
> 
> 
> ...


Please elaborate.


----------

